# Need some serious help sizing harness



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm 5'2, so sixteen hands is at the very top of my head. I measured him half a year ago at 14 hands exactly.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Cob size should fit him perfectly!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Depends on the maker. Some harness are bigger than others. Get the measurements. Cob may fit not but not when he grows.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

greentree said:


> Cob size should fit him perfectly!


Thanks! I wasn't sure if they were made different or what, this will be my first driving harness!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What brand are you buying? I don't know if you have read this before....but buying off of ebay can be very dangerous. Please steer clear of any Indian leather....it is "bonded", and cannot handle any stress. You are putting your LIFE in the hands of this harness when you hitch the cart to the horse.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

greentree said:


> What brand are you buying? I don't know if you have read this before....but buying off of ebay can be very dangerous. Please steer clear of any Indian leather....it is "bonded", and cannot handle any stress. You are putting your LIFE in the hands of this harness when you hitch the cart to the horse.


I'm either buying from horse.com or horseloverz, looking for something within the 200$ range that I can drag tires/small little trees with. Most of he doing is putting but a small drag on him with a bucket to sit on  I have no cart right now so nothing serious! We have pulling and work harnesses but their either little pony or huge draft sizes.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Honestly, anything from horse.com or Horseloverz is sort of poor quality. Their leather stuff is probably imported and their nylon harness is just junk. 

Liberty Nylon Horse Harness | Amber Hillside Horse Harness Inc.

I bought the cob-sized Liberty harness for my haflinger in 2012. Ended up upgrading in 2014 to the ComfyFit (which I sold this year after my accident last May, couldn't justify keeping it much as I loved that harness, I didn't use it as nearly as much as I should have and I'm still months away from driving again)

Still got my Liberty harness though. It's in my tack shed, ready to go when we can get back to driving. And still looks like new.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Honestly, anything from horse.com or Horseloverz is sort of poor quality. Their leather stuff is probably imported and their nylon harness is just junk.
> 
> Liberty Nylon Horse Harness | Amber Hillside Horse Harness Inc.
> 
> ...


Never tried horse.com but got some beautiful things from horseloverz. My dad basically said if I can find a harness under 200$, he'd buy it from me. I'm jobless right now so that'd really help me out. I'll take a look at that one! I'm not going to be a serious driver (at least I don't think!) just hauling small poplars to the barn for the horses to eat and sitting on a sled heading through the snow.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

My god! I found my new harness! Thank you!! Even with shipping to Canada it's only 228$! What a beautiful piece of work too! I can easily cover the difference over the 200, I'm putting my order in tomorrow! Now the real question: would black or brown suit him better? :lol:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

My haffy looks good in the black. 

I got it at a time when I sort of needed a harness to move forward with driving, I had been given an old leather set I used to ground drive but would not have hitched with, I couldn't afford a ComfyFit at the time, and considering that the Liberty harness was $200 including shipped all the way to California, I was sold by the comparisons they did of their harness and a competing nylon harness (I suspect Tough-1)

For the very casual driving I do, (will do again once I'm finally over this bloody leg injury) that nylon harness is perfect. I still miss having the biothane harness, but my Liberty harness works much better in the end.


----------

